# P7 AND P3 for £39



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Both torches here for £39, may be of use to some people, even if not for detailing?

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/dalesman-p7-and-p3-twin-pack-p106129

Offer is on till 24th...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A pal in Luxembourg recently sent me an LED Lenser P14 - I've never/handled seen a torch like it. For something which works on 4x AA batteries it's like a search light, over 200 lumens. If you don't know the LED Lenser line, they're absolutely fantastic both in quality and functionality, if you need a torch look no further - way better than Maglites or similar.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice find. Cheers


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

DW58 said:


> A pal in Luxembourg recently sent me an LED Lenser P14 - I've never/handled seen a torch like it. For something which works on 4x AA batteries it's like a search light, over 200 lumens. If you don't know the LED Lenser line, they're absolutely fantastic both in quality and functionality, if you need a torch look no further - way better than Maglites or similar.


The quality is fantastic IMO, but the p7 had 200 lumens!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

how much are these normally as in cheapest people have found


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Just ordered, thanks.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> how much are these normally as in cheapest people have found


I have been seaching and this is the cheapest I have found by about 20/30 pound.... Amazon is more ....LED Lenser P7 With A Free P3: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> Just ordered, thanks.


Good stuff  You won't be dissapointed!!

Unfortunately i got just my p7 for £50  :lol:

HTH


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

The LED Lensers are outstanding torches. We use them at work everyday, most of us have switched over from maglites. I have a P14 and the batteries easily last a month of regular use.

The battery cartridge broke up on my first P14 so I dropped the UK distributer a line telling them what was wrong, they told me to send it to them. They sent me back a brand new P14, new holster and duracell batteries less than a week later.

Great Service, cant fault them!

If you need to contact the UK distributer, here is the link:

http://www.ledco.co.uk/content/contact.asp


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

very good shall order one.got a £5 discount on my account aswell with them.if anybody as bought from there before login and type welcomeback in the voucher bit.so going to buy some thermals etc to get free postage


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Just waiting for some good weather to return and can get playing


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

DW58 said:


> A pal in Luxembourg recently sent me an LED Lenser P14 - I've never/handled seen a torch like it. For something which works on 4x AA batteries it's like a search light, over 200 lumens. If you don't know the LED Lenser line, they're absolutely fantastic both in quality and functionality, if you need a torch look no further - way better than Maglites or similar.





Strothow said:


> The quality is fantastic IMO, but the p7 had 200 lumens!


And your point is? Yes you are correct, but I'm talking about the P14!

As I said above, the Lenser P14 has over 200 Lumens, 212 to be precise. Perhaps you'd like to check out the manufacturers LED Lenser P14 Fact Sheet


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

DW58 said:


> And your point is? Yes you are correct, but I'm talking about the P14!
> 
> As I said above, the Lenser P14 has over 200 Lumens, 212 to be precise. Perhaps you'd like to check out the manufacturers LED Lenser P14 Fact Sheet


Woah, take a chill pill! I was only saying, not taking a dig at you or anything...


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Woah, take a chill pill! I was only saying, not taking a dig at you or anything...


Try de-caff :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

FFS - I was just trying to be helpful by pointing out how good Lenser torches are - I got the impression I was being slapped down. What I posted was 100% accurate, what was wrong with that?

I certainly don't need a chill pill. I won't bother in future.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

DW58 said:


> FFS - I was just trying to be helpful by pointing out how good Lenser torches are - I got the impression I was being slapped down. What I posted was 100% accurate, what was wrong with that?
> 
> I certainly don't need a chill pill. I won't bother in future.


It was a helpful post...i never denied that, i never "slapped you down"...or didn't mean to if thats how you took it, was purely saying...

Nothing was wrong...i never said it was... :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL, Torch Wars :thumb::lol:


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

ordered, plan on using the smaller one at work instead of a maglite 

thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

gsd2000 said:


> ordered, plan on using the smaller one at work instead of a maglite
> 
> thanks for the link :thumb:


No probs, HTH, the p3 is better than the maglites anyway i think!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine arrived in the post today


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> Mine arrived in the post today


Good stuff! Used it yet?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Strothow said:


> Good stuff! Used it yet?


Going to have a try with it on car tomorrow

Its in the 'Test Me' pack ...So I did and..**** ME ...ITS BRIGHT 

...I did the classic thing off look at it directly and blinded myself for about 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

does anyone know if this offer has expired? as the link in the first post is inactive!! 
Would quite like to buy @ that price!!
Thanks in advance,


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

getthewheelsinl said:


> does anyone know if this offer has expired? as the link in the first post is inactive!!
> Would quite like to buy @ that price!!
> Thanks in advance,


looks like expired. No longer listed .... http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/walking/equipment/lighting/torches/led-lenser


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

getthewheelsinl said:


> does anyone know if this offer has expired? as the link in the first post is inactive!!
> Would quite like to buy @ that price!!
> Thanks in advance,


Pop into your local store, i phoned them up and was told the offer was on until Xmas Eve! Hope you get one sorted!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> Going to have a try with it on car tomorrow
> 
> Its in the 'Test Me' pack ...So I did and..**** ME ...ITS BRIGHT
> 
> ...I did the classic thing off look at it directly and blinded myself for about 5 minutes :lol:


Yep :lol:

Keep seeing little white dots :lol:


----------

